# 12 point 144 5/8 gr



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Well have taken my 3rd deer with a bow, first a spike, 2nd 9 pt that went Pope & Young and my 3rd a 12 pt green gross score of 144 5/8ths. Took him out of my pop up blind at 18 yards with my trusty Bear Instinct bow shooting red head carbon fury arrows tiped with the 125 grain magnus snuffer 3 blade broadhead. nothing sweeter than hearing the arrow impact and watching the fletching disappear.

After the shot waited a good hour and the wife and twins showed up with my tracker, even though it was a double lung shot the deer went about 125 yards perfect opprotunity for Chablis to work. She did wonderfull tracking got on the blood and about 5 mins later she was on the deer. Two nights prior she tracked two hogs one my daughte killed and one my wife killed after dark that I probably would not have found. if they leave blood she has been able to find them. This was the 4th animal she has tracked and sucessfully found.


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck and great shot !!!


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Show us the dog! Great deer btw.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is her pic not sure why it didn't upload the other day


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*dang nice buck*


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*sure makes finding those deer a lot easier with a good tracking dog this is Reba. the one on the left is my hubby. congrats on a fine buckan goodlookin dog.*


----------

